# What Flower Does Isabelle Have In Your Resident Services?



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

I've noticed that Isabelle sometimes tends to some flowers on the desk, and they appear to be different for everyone. So I figured I'd make this thread for people to share.

On my island, she tends to a pot of orange tulips!


----------



## Licorice (Apr 22, 2020)

Mine has tulips too.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 22, 2020)

Tulips here as well! Did not know this was a thing


----------



## axo (Apr 22, 2020)

mine has yellow tulips


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

yellow tulips!


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 22, 2020)

It's orange tulips in my island too ^^


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

Tulip as well! It might change with the seasons? If not, I guess tulips are her favorite.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 22, 2020)

Orange tulips on my Island


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yellow Tulips


----------



## Dormire (Apr 22, 2020)

Yellow tulips on my end!


----------



## Dewy (Apr 22, 2020)

Are they really different? Mine has yellow/orange tulips too haha


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2020)

Orange Tulips (April 23) for me, though in the Summer I've seen her with Red Roses.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Tulip as well! It might change with the seasons? If not, I guess tulips are her favorite.



Its possible, but the colour is definitely different per person.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2020)

She has orange windflowers I’m pretty sure. I didn’t know this was a thing


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 22, 2020)

pink cosmos!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd need to check to be 100% sure...but I think they are yellow tulips.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 22, 2020)

Yellow tulips in my game!


----------



## StarParty8 (Apr 22, 2020)

For me, she has orange tulips with yellow bottoms. I think they're all the same color, just people view it differently. I'd need a picture of someone who has yellow tulips to be sure about that.
UPDATE: Visited the Town hall. The orange tulips surely look yellow from there! I came up with "it's orange" when i booted up the game and saw isabelle's point of view. Those tulips don't look 100% yellow, so they're probs still Orange.


----------



## Jaden (Apr 22, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> For me, she has orange tulips with yellow bottoms. I think they're all the same color, just people view it differently. I'd need a picture of someone who has yellow tulips to be sure about that.


Same here.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 22, 2020)

Orange tulips


----------



## udinafrog (Apr 22, 2020)

Orange/yellow tulips here


----------



## Dewy (Apr 22, 2020)

These are the tulips in my town hall!

If someone has different ones, can you post a pic? I'm really curious


----------



## SCORPA15 (Apr 22, 2020)

Orange tulips


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 22, 2020)

I've got yellow tulips. Seems to be a common type here!


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2020)

Yellow/orange tulips here, as well.

I wonder if they're related to your native flower, or season, hemispheres or what. My native flower is cosmos, Northern hemisphere, late spring.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 22, 2020)

Saga said:


> Yellow/orange tulips here, as well.
> 
> I wonder if they're related to your native flower, or season, hemispheres or what. My native flower is cosmos, Northern hemisphere, late spring.


I honestly just assumed I had tulips at my town hall since they are such a popular and well-known spring flower.


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I honestly just assumed I had tulips at my town hall since they are such a popular and well-known spring flower.



Yes, I agree that they're the most iconic spring flower! So perhaps it's related to season, then? I wonder what we'll get once it's summer... Maybe roses?


----------



## Imbri (Apr 22, 2020)

Orange tulips here, as well.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 22, 2020)

She has orange tulips on my island!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 22, 2020)

Yet another orange tulips.


----------



## marea (Apr 22, 2020)

Yellow tulips for me, that seems common.


----------



## Beedubz (Apr 22, 2020)

Pink cosmos for fall (southern hemisphere). I TT'd a bit and she switches to blue pansies for me in June.


----------



## Fey (Apr 22, 2020)

I was wondering this too. Specifically, whether it was in any way connected to the season, or to tulips being my secondary flower.

Seasonal is still an option, and I’m curious if we’ll start seeing changes once summer (or even next month) comes around.

Have any Southern Hemisphere players responded here yet?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

From my game


----------



## jenikinz (Apr 22, 2020)

Orange tulips


----------



## stiney (Apr 22, 2020)

Orange tulips here, too.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Fey said:


> I was wondering this too. Specifically, whether it was in any way connected to the season, or to tulips being my secondary flower.
> 
> Seasonal is still an option, and I’m curious if we’ll start seeing changes once summer (or even next month) comes around.
> 
> Have any Southern Hemisphere players responded here yet?



I have mums native, pansies secondary, and have tulips, so season seems more likely.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Yellow Cosmo I believe.


----------



## mystery (Apr 22, 2020)

Orange tulips


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 22, 2020)

yellow tulips


----------



## Oliveyou (Sep 1, 2020)

Mine changed from orange tulips when I first started my island to red roses and today changed to pink cosmos.


----------



## elo-chan (Sep 1, 2020)

Pink cosmos here and I'm in November! I thought it was linked to the season.


----------



## lawnClippings (Sep 1, 2020)

Wow, this is a thing? They really have added as many small details as they can in attempt to make people's island a bit unique...

I think she has red tulips on mine? I would need to verify the color. I'm pretty sure they are tulips though.
So it looks like like she changes them up, and now has different flowers. Cosmos seem to be the flower.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 1, 2020)

Yep, they changed today


----------



## eko (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh wow, I never noticed this before! Mine are pink cosmos


----------



## Coolio15 (Sep 1, 2020)

Pink cosmos, though I'm pretty sure she just changed to that as of today.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 1, 2020)

She has pink cosmoses right now.
they change every season.
spring - orange tulips
summer - red roses
autumn - pink cosmoses 
winter - blue pansies


----------



## FaerieRose (Sep 1, 2020)

Pink cosmos.


----------



## Corndoggy (Sep 1, 2020)

orange tulips


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 1, 2020)

The last time I saw is a red rose, I don't know what is today


----------



## supernerd (Sep 1, 2020)

currently, Isabelle is sniffing some potted pink cosmos, but I don't think they've always been pink cosmos??


----------



## Tobyjgv (Sep 1, 2020)

Pink cosmos!! They seem to change over time!!


----------



## mayortiffany (Sep 1, 2020)

In spring, she had orange tulips. In summer, it was red roses. Now, it's pink cosmos!


----------

